
Officials Announce First DoD-Wide Audit, Call for Budget Certainty - bob_theslob646
https://www.defense.gov/News/Article/Article/1391471/officials-announce-first-dod-wide-audit-call-for-budget-certainty/
======
tomohawk
The CR situation has cost the Navy $4B over the last 6 years.

[https://www.fedmanager.com/columns/from-the-
hill/2906-navy-c...](https://www.fedmanager.com/columns/from-the-
hill/2906-navy-continuing-resolutions-caused-4-billion-waste)

That's just the Navy.

Both parties are to blame. So vote out those incumbents!

Congress really needs to reform how many committees are involved in
appropriations.

------
mtgx
They couldn't do this before deciding that the DoD absolutely needs another
$70 billion a year (the budget equivalent to paying for everyone's college) to
function? What if the audit finds that $100 billion (before the latest
increase) is being wasted and could be saved? Will the DoD budget be cut to
$500 billion?

~~~
bob_theslob646
It's a shame it didn't happen sooner but it is better than previous years.

>The Pentagon is no stranger to criticism over serious waste and purposefully
sloppy accounting. A DoD Inspector General's report from 2016 - which appears
to be unavailable on the DoD website (but fortunately WAS archived)- found
that in 2015 alone a staggering $6.5 trillion in funds was unaccounted for out
of the Army's budget, with $2.8 trillion in "wrongful adjustments" occurring
in just one quarter.

